# Which recording



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

For those Schumann fans like me what is your favourite recording of the Schumann' piano concerto. If your favourite is not in the poll don't fret, tell us what it is below.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Voted Argerich/Harnoncourt. 

Malcolm Frager has recorded the original version, with some alternative writing in the 1st Movement.

Vote based on these:
- Argerich,Harnoncourt,ChOEur/teldec 94 4509 906962
- Michelangeli,Scherchen,SuisItRSO/aura 56-02 aur238
- Michelangeli,Pedretti,LaScala/artone mono 41-05 222354-254
- Arrau,Krüger,DetroitSO/artone 44-05 222367-354
- Frager,Andreae,HambPO/basf 2021715-5
- Haskil,Otterloo,HaagPO/ph 6598 274
- Richter-Haaser,Moralt,VSO/ph stsgl5814
- Istomin,Walter,ColSO/cbs ml 5494
- Richter,Gauk,USSRStRadSO/vox "st" s-pl 316.500
- Richter,Rowicki,WarPO/dg st 133 27
- Mewton-Wood,Goehr,NethPO/mms mono mms43
- Fiorentino,Riede,HambSO/saga st xid5001
- Anda,Kubelik,BPO/dg 138 888
- Richter,Kondrashin,MoRSO/period showcaswe mono sho 341
- Zimerman,Karajan,BPO/dg 80 2532 043
- Lipatti,Karajan,Philh/emi 1c 047 0779m
- Cherkassky,Boult,LPO/euro 80 980zk
- Gieseking,Heger 1944/IGI-343


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Shura Cherkassky with Boult,this was an original World Record Club rec 1966.
Alfred Cortot with Sir Landon Ronald. HMV 1934.
I have a number including a video of Martha Argerich at the Proms a few years ago --hair raising !
The Mewton- Wood ,see above is wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

I like Angela Hewitt (based on a very, very small sample size):


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

BPS said:


> I like Angela Hewitt (based on a very, very small sample size):
> 
> View attachment 20217


It's funny that you raised this, recently I was in the car and heard the Schumann being played.
I thought it was a total bore and the announcer revealed it was Ms. Hewitt.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

joen_cph person said:


> Voted Argerich/Harnoncourt.
> 
> Malcolm Frager has recorded the original version, with some alternative writing in the 1st Movement.
> 
> ...


Quite a list, do you own all of those??


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Yes. Cheap LPs most of them. Of course I don´t know the details in each recording, it´s just a general impression. Overall it´s not a work that invites to a lot of individually coloured nuances from the soloist, but I like comparing anyway ...

Having say 3 selected different versions will probably illustrate most of the spectre ...


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Yes. Cheap LPs most of them. Of course I don´t know the details in each recording, it´s just a general impression. Overall it´s not a work that invites to a lot of individual nuances for each soloist, but I like comparing anyway ...


If you like the concerto you can't be without...
Richter's interperatation with Matacic (The greatest)
Shelley's recording (At Schumann's original tempo)


----------



## TrevBus (Jun 6, 2013)

Great Performances re-issue recording.
Leon Fleisher/George Szell.
Bought this for the Greig piano concerto but found I enjoyed the Schumann more. Fleisher at one of his finest.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

It turns out that the Richter/Matacic you mention is also on you-t


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2013)

I have the Zimerman recording, but I want to hear the Richter/Matacic recording.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Burroughs said:


> If you like the concerto you can't be without...
> Richter's interperatation with Matacic (The greatest)
> Shelley's recording (At Schumann's original tempo)


No,you mean in your opinion.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> It turns out that the Richter/Matacic you mention is also on you-t


Ahh, so it is. Don't let that YouTube recording put you off, the awful sound-quality only applies to the YouTube videos. If you buy it it does have good quality.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)

I have the HIP recording by Staier/Herreweghe, which I like very much.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Intéressant, I have not heard much of Zimerman's recoding of this concerto but I remember the piano was out of tune.


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

TrevBus said:


> Great Performances re-issue recording.
> Leon Fleisher/George Szell.
> Bought this for the Greig piano concerto but found I enjoyed the Schumann more. Fleisher at one of his finest.


I was listening to that earlier, not bad.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

My first Schumann was the Arrau. The first often seems the definitive. It was very good as I recall though it is no longer in my collection.


----------



## anshuman (Jul 6, 2010)

Annie fischer,Otto Klemperer


----------

